# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  fortgeschrittener pk und arge schmerzen

## muehli_01

hallo und guten tag,
mein mann hat pk im fortgeschrittenen stadium ,hatte noch keinen nerv alles ordentlich aufzuschreiben,nur kurz,momentan im kh zur schmerztherapie knochen methastasen gehen auf nerven,schmerzen im oberschenkel,bekommt eineige schmerzmittel.meine sorge er verträgt das morphium nicht muss davon spucken nach einer infusion gegen übelkeit gehts wieder,was kann ich alternativ tun,weiss jemand einen rat,er ist in guten händen ärzte immer da,gute betreuung.zur zeit gibts auch noch bestrahlung ,die ersten hat er supergut weggesteckt und auch jetzt hat er grosse hoffnung und ich unterstütze ihn,er ist ein nichtreder gewesen vor der krankheit und irgendwann hat er angefangen zu reden und ordentlich zu kämpfen.ich bin stolz und wir freuen uns über jeden guten tag,so schlimm wies ict aber die krankheit öffnet die augen und das ist gut so,man kann nichts ändern nur versuchen damit umzugehen.vielleicht weiss jemand nen rat ich bedanke mich herzlich,

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo muehli_01 (ein menschlicher Name wäre als Anrede schöner),

Dein Mann befindet sich in einer Palliativsituation, in der das Hauptaugenmerk auf einer wirkungsvollen Schmerztherapie liegt. In Krankenhäusern gibt es dafür nicht immer Spezialisten, die alle Möglichkeiten kennen. Hier findest Du die Adressen von ambulanten und stationären Palliativdiensten, deren Mitarbeiter in der Schmerztherapie bestens bewandert sind. Vielleicht findest Du einen solchen Dienst in Eurer Nähe und kannst Dir dort Rat einholen, wie bei Deinem Mann am besten und wirkungsvollsten zu verfahren ist.

Alles Gute Euch beiden!

Ralf

----------


## muehli_01

sorry ralf,

mein mann heisst arnin und ich die schreibende bin gabi.
vielen dank für deine antwort,im krankenhaus gibt es palliativ spezialisten und mein mann fühlt sich gut aufgehoben und nur das zählt,und ich denke sie werden uns unterstützen,wir sind uns unserer situation durchaus bewusst,doch ist der feind krebs wieder mal schneller.es ist wie es ist jetzt gilt es alles zu tun dass mein mann gut durch die zeit kommt und er fühlt sich gut aufgehoben und nur das zählt.
nochmals danke

gabi

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Gabi,

fortgeschrittener PK mit bereits erheblich verbreiteten Knochenmetastasen ist immer sehr schwierig zu beurteilen, erst recht, wenn die Hormontherapie so schnell aufhört, ihre Wirkung zu zeigen wie bei deinem Mann. Da Du bisher leider nur sehr wenige Daten reingestellt hast, ist eine Beurteilung, was noch in Frage kommen könnte, sehr schwer. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal auf www.myprostate.eu die Vorhandenen Befunde und Ergebnisse wie PSA-Verlauf, Medikamente etc einstellen, dort gibt es passende Rubriken, das macht es einfacher.

Mich interessiert besonders, was für eine Hormontherapie gemacht wurde, und mit welchen Medikamenten. Vielleicht ist ja dort noch gar nicht alles ausgeschöpft. Ihr habt die Diagnose etwa zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie ich bekommen, Dein Mann ist 4 Jahre jünger, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der heftige Verlauf bei deinem Mann Euch sehr zusetzt: Ihr solltet wirklich alle Möglichkeiten der Therapieoption ausschöpfen, und meine persönliche Erfahrung, mein Staus gleich zu Anfang war noch heftiger: ihr müsst Euch (leider) richtig "schlau" machen, auch wenn Ihr den Ärzten vertraut. Jeder Verlauf ist sehr individuell, oft haben schon Medikamentenwechsel etwas gebracht, oft auch Kombinationen. 
Mir hat es sehr geholfen, dass in Münster ein PK-Zentrum vorhanden ist, Urologen und Onkologen arbeiten da sehr stark zusammen. Und trotzdem werde ich mir von onkologischer Seite in der nächsten Woche auch noch eine weitere Meinung einholen (muss ja nicht eine andere sein). Aber manche Ärzte sind etwas progressiver, andere wieder konservativer. Wo sie wirklich stehen, werden sie nur bedingt einräumen, und von ihrer Kompetenz sind sie alle überzeugt.

Folgende Hinweise kannst Du ja mal bei den zuständigen Ärzten ansprechen:
Es gibt ein seit April für PK zugelassenes Medikament zur Stärkung des Knochenstatus: Prolia® (Wirkstoff Denosumab), wurde hier im Forum schon angekünigtDer Wirkstoff Abiratorene ist in der Zulassung, an einigen Kliniken (unter anderem in Münster) wird zurzeit ein Härtefallprogramm absolviert, etwas zum Erfahrungsaustausch ist hier zu lesen.Der Wirkstoff Alpharadin ist ebenfalls bereits durch Phase-III-Studien in seiner Wirksamkeit belegt, er soll ebenfalls direkt bei Knochenmetastasen helfen, hier gibt es weitere Informationen.
Zu allen Wirkstoffen kannst Du auch "googlen", Du wirst reichlich Informationen finden.

Ich nehme gegen meine Schmerzen u.a. ein Morphin, Targin® , vertrage es sehr gut. Es Ist ein Kombi-Preparat, hat zusätzlich einen Wirkstoff, der die sonst bei Morphinen übliche Verstopfung verhindern soll. Klappt ganz gut, achte aber trotzdem auf ballaststoffreiche Ernährung und viel Flüssigkeit. Evtl. sind die von Dir beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen (Übelkeit) auch in der Kombination mit der Chemotherapie bzw. mit der Strahlentherapie zu sehen.

Zusätzlich als weitere Schmerzmittel nehme ich dann noch ein Antikonvulsiva (Lyrika®) mit dem Wirkstoff Pregabalin in geringer Dosierung sowie ein Antidepressiva (Cymbalta®), ebenfalls in geringer Dosierung. Laut Aussage der Schmerztherapeuten der Uniklinik Münster helfen beide einerseits bei eventuellen entzündlichen Prozessen, vor allem aber auch in Bezug zum Schmerzgedächnis, ebenso heißt es dort, eine Kombination verschiedener Mittel ist oftmals günstiger.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass meine ursprüngliche Schmerzindikation nicht unmittelbar den Knochenmetastasen geschuldet war, wobei ich in letzter Zeit festgestellt habe, dass bei Absetzen der Schmerzmittel (hatte ich aus anderen therapeutischen Zwecken gemacht) zunehmend im Bereich der Rippen die Knochenmetastasen sich auch mit Schmerzen bemerkbar gemacht haben. Dese sind bei laufender Schmerzmittelnahme dann nicht vorhanden.

Alles Gute für deinen Mann

Detlev

----------


## muehli_01

hallo detlev,
ja die sache mit prolia ich hab schon gekämpft und eine absage von der krankenkasse medizinischer dienst gutachten!!erhalten weil es noch keine zulassung für pk hat,aber sie kommt laut urologen welcher auch ein prüfarzt ist spätestens im september,also gut.ich weiss nicht wie krank man denn noch sein muss um es zu bekommen.lyrica bekommt e momentan auch .die übelkeit kommt schon von morphinen denn die strahlentherapie ist erst seit gestern,und das morphium schon etliche tage eher.den ärzten vertrauen wir weil sie immer sehr ehrlich zu uns sind zudem das kh auch ein pk zentrum ist,also urologen sowie onkologen und strahlentherapie nebst palliativmedizin.wenn wir ehrlich sind die diagnose steht und keiner kann sie ändern und meins ist es nicht hin und her schlau machen ist die eine sache sich aufgehoben die andere.zur hormontherapie war bicatulamid,aber der krebs reagierte nicht so wies sein sollte,hast recht ich schreibs mal alles in die biographie,vieln dank für den medi tipp ich horch gleich morgen mal nach,zum abschluss kann man nur sagen männer macht die vorsorge ....bei uns wars zu spät.
lgruss gabi

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Gabi,

ist schon spät, aber ich komme noch mal auf Prolia® zurück: 


> weil es noch keine zulassung für pk hat


 hier  findest Du eine entsprechende Anzeige vom 28.5.2011, dass die Zulassung  bereits erfolgt ist. Ich kann nicht beantworten, ob die GKVen das übernehmen müssen, vielleicht weiß ja jemand im Forum,  welche Kriterien da gelten, aber die Zulassung ist längst erfolgt. Ich denke, jeder noch so kleine Strohhalm ist wichtig für Euch. Mir fällt ein, ich werde mal im Laufe des Tages meine Apotheke bzw. meine Krankenkasse fragen, die werden das bestimmt beantworten können, ist eh für mich selbst auch wichtig, da ich für mich über die Medikation auch nachdenke.

Andere  Sache: haben die Ärzte zur Hormontherapie etwas darüber gesagt, ob oder  warum nicht mit einem LNRH-Agonisten (z. B. Eligard®, Trenantone®, Leuprone®, ...) oder mit einen GnRH-Agonisten (z.B. Zoladex®)  versucht wird, die Testosteronproduktion zu unterdrücken? Bicalutamid  wirkt als Rezeptorblocker, soll die Aufnahme von Testosteron an den  Rezeptorstellen der Zellen verhindern, ist als alleinige Therapie nach  den S3-Leitlininien aber nicht die erste Therapiewahl. Wird häufig in Kombination mit dem LHRH oder GnRH angewendet (2-fache Hormontherapie) oder in einer 3-fachen (DHB, da kommt dann noche 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer dazu).
Ich weiß, ist ziemlich viel an Infos, aber solche Optionen sind zur Hormontherapie schon da.




> den ärzten vertrauen wir weil sie immer sehr ehrlich zu uns sind zudem  das kh auch ein pk zentrum ist,also urologen sowie onkologen und  strahlentherapie nebst palliativmedizin.


 Das ist sehr gut. Versucht dort, Euch alle Optionen erklären zu lassen, ich denke, es ist jetzt sehr wichtig, möglichst bald einen besseren Knochenstatus zu entwickeln. Denke nicht, Du würdest das Vertrauen zu den Ärzten damit untergraben. Manche Ärzte erzählen von sich aus mehr, die anderen weniger. Auf Fragen zu antworten ist ihr Job (wenn sie von sich aus mehr erzählten, würde ich es eher Berufung nennen).




> ...wenn wir ehrlich sind die diagnose steht und keiner kann sie ändern...


Ich weiß, leider ist dies so, ich bin in der gleichen Lage. Deine Worte klingen etwas nach Resignation, was ich durchaus auch verstehen kann. Aber Resignation gibt dem Tumor mehr Freiraum, sich zu entwickeln. Mit diesem Beitrag und hier habe ich etwas zu meiner psychischen Situation und zur Verarbeitung der Diagnose geschrieben. Vielleicht kann Euch das helfen, weniger resigniert zu sein.
Ich möchte dies auch ganz klar stellen: es geht nicht darum, das "Beste" aus der Situation zu machen. Das get schon lange nicht mehr, im Grunde war dies mit der Diagnose schon nicht mehr möglich, das "Beste" ist nicht gut genug!. 
Es geht darum, Deinem Mann (und damit auch Dir) Lebensqualität zu erhalten. Ärzte sind nicht immer in der Lage, sich in einen Patienten zu versetzen. Wenn Du das nicht irgendwie selber spüren würdest, würdest Du nicht hier nach Lösungen suchen. Lösungen, die wir eigentlch von unseren Ärzten erwarten. Manchmal sind unsere Erwartungen zu hoch angesetzt! Manchmal müssen wir aber einfach nur hartnäckig sein. Manchmal ist man es selber, manchmal die Ehefrau!

Wegen der Schmerzsituation soilltet ihr auch noch einmal internenieren. Vielleicht verträgt Dein Mann ein anders Morphin besser, vielleicht ein Opiat. Die Schmerzsituation in den Griff zu kriegen ist ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, wenn man an einem Punkt angekommen ist, wo andere Sachen nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Strahlentherapie ist ein guter Weg! Sie kann ebenfalls dazu beitragen, dass sich die Schmersituation bessert.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute

Detlev

P.S.: Zu mir haben sehr viele Leute gesagt, ich soll den Kopf nicht hängen lassen. So "einfach gesagt" diese Aussage auch erscheint, letztlich ist es genau das, was es ausmacht, nicht zu resignieren. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass ich dadurch weniger Nackenschmerzen bekomme.

----------


## muehli_01

hallo detlev,

resignation ist es nicht,nicht immer,aber realität so hart es sich auch anhört,und es gibt sprüche die braucht der mensch nicht aber man darf nicht vergessen dass das umfeld mit einer solchen situation einfach überfordert ist und dann sagt man es einfach so nur um was zu sagen aber ich habe zwei ohren....mein mann ist sehr tapfer erl enkt sich imt leichter arbeit im kh ab jeder sagt lass es sein und ich sage mach wie du es denkst wenns guttut.der tesstosteronspiegel ist unten,der pk ist hormonrsistent oder wie man es nennt,chemo hatte angeschlagen psa runter.hat er super gut weggesteckt keine übelkeit gegen haarausfall ne eishaube aufm kopf die ärzte verdehten die augen aber ich bin eben der kämpfer und mein mann ist kopfgesteuert alles versuchen ist seine devise und dafür bin ich dankbar.falls ich es nicht nicht gechrieben hab,er hatte eine komplette prostataentfernung nebst blasenentfernung also nun harnleiterhautfistel dadurch stomaträger,aber alles ok das übliche bakterien ist alles in den griff zu bekommen,un weil wir so oft schon wegen fieber und bakterien ins kh mussten zu jeder tages und nachtzeit sind wir bekannt und man behandelt uns toll ebenso der psychoonkologe der uns vom ersten sagen wir mal urtel...betreut hat.meinem mann hats geholfen.also fast alles im griff.
zu prolia zulassund ist da aber eben noch nicht für pk,das ist ja das ding aber wie gesagt vielleicht september.w wenn ich eines gelernt habe dann es geht nur so .
vielen dank für deinen einsatz.
für dich auch alles gute

gabi

----------

